# The ideal pen finish ...



## Willee (Aug 19, 2010)

Too bad it has not been invented yet.

It would be orderless, non toxic, and liquid.
Brushed on it would dry in minutes to a super hard, crystal clear, CA like finish that is resistant to any solvent.
It would be a very thin coating but look deep and glassy.

If someone ever invents this they will be set for life.

Water based Endro clear comes close to that but it stays soft for many days.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 19, 2010)

Willee, looked at your web site.  Cool pens and cues.  I got into pen making because I wanted to make cues but it seemed to hard and more expensive to get set up.  There are a number of pool fans on the forums.  I think we all would be interested in seeing some of your cue work posted.  I don't know if we have any other cue makers as members.

I use a lot of stuff from cue components in my pen making and my goal is to be able to make a 4 point pool cue pen with tiny inlays.  I bet you could do it.  Might make an interesting pen.

Just wanted to say hello.  Is the finish you use on your pens the same as on cues?


----------



## Willee (Aug 19, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Willee, looked at your web site.  Cool pens and cues.  I got into pen making because I wanted to make cues but it seemed to hard and more expensive to get set up.  There are a number of pool fans on the forums.  I think we all would be interested in seeing some of your cue work posted.  I don't know if we have any other cue makers as members.
> 
> I use a lot of stuff from cue components in my pen making and my goal is to be able to make a 4 point pool cue pen with tiny inlays.  I bet you could do it.  Might make an interesting pen.
> 
> Just wanted to say hello.  Is the finish you use on your pens the same as on cues?



Hello right back at ya.

Yes you could make a pen like a pool cue ... in fact I did make one to match a pool cue I had made for a fella.  Ebony with Ivory Inlays.
It took about three days counting the start overs and I just gave it to him.
However, it did teach me that a pen on that level would cost more than most people would want to pay.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

CA is the ideal pen finish . It's very durable , easy to apply (well it is if you don't complicate it) , with proper ventalation fumes aren't a problem and it can be polished to a very high gloss .


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 19, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> CA is the ideal pen finish . It's very durable , easy to apply (well it is if you don't complicate it) , with proper ventalation fumes aren't a problem and it can be polished to a very high gloss .



And if you believe the MSDS sheets it is classed as an irritant but not toxic.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 20, 2010)

Willie

What do you use on your cues and your pens???  Is it Enduro???


----------



## Grizz (Aug 20, 2010)

Willee said:


> aggromere said:
> 
> 
> > Willee, looked at your web site.  Cool pens and cues.  I got into pen making because I wanted to make cues but it seemed to hard and more expensive to get set up.  There are a number of pool fans on the forums.  I think we all would be interested in seeing some of your cue work posted.  I don't know if we have any other cue makers as members.
> ...



I think you need to start teaching us that technique!!!!  Or we are going to get you.   :devil:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> CA is the ideal pen finish . It's very durable , easy to apply (well it is if you don't complicate it) , with proper ventalation fumes aren't a problem and it can be polished to a very high gloss .


 
No! CA is simply the best finish we know to date. Some tinkerer will go to his basement shop one day and invent a PR type plastic finish (or some other harder finish) that is oderless, goes on like "electrical tape" and then buffed off.

I will agree that at this point in time, CA (or plexiglass) is the best finish we know, but a taped on, buffed off finish "tape" is just around the corner.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 20, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > CA is the ideal pen finish . It's very durable , easy to apply (well it is if you don't complicate it) , with proper ventalation fumes aren't a problem and it can be polished to a very high gloss .
> ...


 
Now I never said it was the best finish , just an ideal finish and until this "tape on finish" comes along I'll keep using CA . 
As for a "Best" finish , Nitrocellulose Lacquer would get my vote . However it is far from "Ideal" , it takes way too much work and time to apply and finish (many coats with sanding in between) , is extremely volatile and is hazardous to breathe . When you are done though , you have a finish that is absolutely beautiful to look at and is quite durable . 
Willee , do you use Enduro or a Water based Lacquer finish on your cues ?


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > ldb2000 said:
> ...


 
Not being arguementative, the next time you are in the basement and feel like "goofing", try wrapping you pen in 3M "Scotch" brand tape, then MM starting at 3600. It DOESN't quite work, but it almost works.... The technology is "right there"! Clear "shrink Wrap" may be the new pen finish, soon. DAMHIKT.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 20, 2010)

PenMan1;1075698 
Not being arguementative said:
			
		

> The main problem is it would have to be a fuseable product so there would be no seams when done and it would have to harden when it was done . Don't laugh but I have wraped a turned blank is clear packing tape and it looked fantastic except for the seam . Yes I need a life :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> PenMan1;1075698
> Not being arguementative said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 20, 2010)

The main problem is it would have to be a fuseable product so there would be no seams when done and it would have to harden when it was done . Don't laugh but I have wraped a turned blank is clear packing tape and it looked fantastic except for the seam . Yes I need a life:biggrin:

You should drink more and goof around more... You were tracking a MILLION DOLLAR IDEA! LOL!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 20, 2010)

It's already there . I used shrink wrap on wire connections at my job , we used to buy the stuff in 50' rolls . It comes in every color you could ever want , including clear . The only problem is it don't harden and can be peeled off . 
In fact if you go to the local dollar store you can find pens with pictures that are nothing but this stuff with the pictures printed on it then heat shrunk over a white stick pen . It's not very durable though .


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> It's already there . I used shrink wrap on wire connections at my job , we used to buy the stuff in 50' rolls . It comes in every color you could ever want , including clear . The only problem is it don't harden and can be peeled off .
> In fact if you go to the local dollar store you can find pens with pictures that are nothing but this stuff with the pictures printed on it then heat shrunk over a white stick pen . It's not very durable though .


 
Wires need to be pliable ....... pens don't! Think of all the materials that are durable and shrink!  (PR comes immediately to mind for some reason:biggrin. Some BS compliant office writes the spec for wire wrap...NOT for pens.


----------

